# question about Nulev



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

What is this exactly? Is it an anti-spasmodic? An anti-diarrheal, or a combo of both? I'm going to the GI doc soon and I want to ask about it, so that if my flare ups continue, I can take something besides Immodium. Thanks!


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

It is an antispasmotic.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Thank you...so, I'm thinking this will work like Levsin and Bentyl, which helped somewhat with cramping, but did nothing to stop D.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Exactly like Levsin or Bentyl. They are all related. Levsin actually helped me with my D, but its different for different people. My doctor had me on it twice a day for about six months and over that time there was a definite improvement. BackFire44


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I just got NuLev today. My doctor said to take it when an episode starts and it should calm the colon. I hope it works for you!Carly


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

I just got levsin today. I was written a prescription for levsin and nulev and when i took them in, they said it was the same thing. When she went to look for them, she said the generics of both are the exact same. He also gave me Protonix, which is for acid reflux and heartburn and GERD stuff, which I don't have, but maybe it will help, who knows. I hope this stuff helps. That'd be nice.Scott


----------



## hannahbear (Apr 19, 2004)

hey. my son takes NuLev - dissolves on the tongue, taken at least 30 minutes before eating. It has made a big difference for my son. Generic is hyoscyamine. designed to relax the muscles of the intestine to slow movement, helping to ease pain of cramps and spasms.if you go to www.eckerd.com there is a drug advisor where you can look up medicines and see what they are / side effects / etcetera. hope this helps


----------

